# GOP loss: NFL drafts openly gay player, who kisses his partner on ESPN; Public is ok



## bucs90 (May 11, 2014)

The GOP lost yet another small battle today. 

The National Football League....the beacon of macho manliness in America, had it's collegiate player draft today. 

And former University of Missouri defensive end Michael Sam, SEC defensive player of the year, was drafted in the 7th round by the St Louis Rams. He is considered a "tweener", too slow to play LB, too small for DE, but very talented, so he's getting his shot.

ESPN showed him at his home with his partner, a white man. So, basically, a gay interracial couple, kissing on national TV on ESPN, after Sam was drafted into the manliest of sports, the NFL.

And what happened? Nothing. The public is fine with it. His future St Louis teammates welcomed him and basically said lets get to work and win some ball games. ESPN analysts spoke of the significance of the moment...and them spoke of how Sam will fit in with the Ram's scheme and their incredibly talented defense.

The public is just fine with it. So are his teammates.

Only the GOP seems to have a problem with gay people. And society will remember it.


----------



## I.P.Freely (May 11, 2014)

this does not surprise me, I always thought it was a very homo-erotic sport.


----------



## tinydancer (May 11, 2014)

My what a serious asshole you are bucs90 to actually have the balls to put up such a thread. 

I love it when "liberals" make such blanket assumptions. You showed true colors here bucs90.

Bigot. You are a bigot.


----------



## NoNukes (May 11, 2014)

I.P.Freely said:


> this does not surprise me, I always thought it was a very homo-erotic sport.



These guys cannot keep from their hands off if each other's butts. Always smaking one another.


----------



## tyroneweaver (May 11, 2014)

ya always knew who bucs was when playing football because he was the one that came out of the pile with a smile on his face


----------



## Jarlaxle (May 11, 2014)

My guess: he's cut before opening day.  Michael Sam is not an NFL-caliber player. (Which is why he was drafted ~250th!)


----------



## Stephanie (May 11, 2014)

good grief, some people are obsessed with other people's sex acts

doesn't sound healthy to me


----------



## The Rabbi (May 11, 2014)

I dont recall the GOP taking a position on this.  Anyone?


----------



## NYcarbineer (May 11, 2014)

Rabbi's post below is an early indicator of the future of mainstream conservatism;  they will eventually pretend they never had a problem with gay rights in the first place.

Conservatism always loses in long run, because conservatism is anti-progress, and progress is evolution, and evolution is unstoppable.


----------



## rightwinger (May 11, 2014)

NYcarbineer said:


> Rabbi's post below is an early indicator of the future of mainstream conservatism;  they will eventually pretend they never had a problem with gay rights in the first place.
> 
> Conservatism always loses in long run, because conservatism is anti-progress, and progress is evolution, and evolution is unstoppable.



Conservatives never had a problem with gay rights....they just believe it is a states right to decide if they hate fags


----------



## bripat9643 (May 11, 2014)

bucs90 said:


> The GOP lost yet another small battle today.
> 
> The National Football League....the beacon of macho manliness in America, had it's collegiate player draft today.
> 
> ...



Can you name one person in the GOP who said anything about it?


----------



## tinydancer (May 11, 2014)

rightwinger said:


> NYcarbineer said:
> 
> 
> > Rabbi's post below is an early indicator of the future of mainstream conservatism;  they will eventually pretend they never had a problem with gay rights in the first place.
> ...



Why on earth would a conservative hate a cigarette?


----------



## Sunni Man (May 11, 2014)

NYcarbineer said:


> Conservatism always loses in long run, because conservatism is anti-progress, and progress is evolution, and evolution is unstoppable.


So fudge packing is evidence of evolution??....


----------



## R.D. (May 11, 2014)

NYcarbineer said:


> Rabbi's post below is an early indicator of the future of mainstream conservatism;  they will eventually pretend they never had a problem with gay rights in the first place.
> 
> Conservatism always loses in long run, because conservatism is anti-progress, and progress is evolution, and evolution is unstoppable.



There is no Rabbis post below (at this point) fool

That said, repeating the lie only makes you a liar, tool


----------



## Stephanie (May 11, 2014)

The Rabbi said:


> I dont recall the GOP taking a position on this.  Anyone?



if they don't lie they have nothing to use against people
it's the Democrat/progressive/sheep way


----------



## The Rabbi (May 11, 2014)

NYcarbineer said:


> Rabbi's post below is an early indicator of the future of mainstream conservatism;  they will eventually pretend they never had a problem with gay rights in the first place.
> 
> Conservatism always loses in long run, because conservatism is anti-progress, and progress is evolution, and evolution is unstoppable.



There is nothing here about gay rights, dipshit.  The GOP never took a position on any of it.  Therefore they could not "lose" anything.
Pro football won't gain much by featuring perverts on its teams.  Who wants to watch crap like that?


----------



## Toro (May 11, 2014)

Given that most young people - conservatives, liberals, Republicans or Democrats - have no problem with gay people, a more accurate title to the thread would have been "Old People's Loss: ... "


----------



## zeke (May 11, 2014)

The Rabbi said:


> NYcarbineer said:
> 
> 
> > Rabbi's post below is an early indicator of the future of mainstream conservatism;  they will eventually pretend they never had a problem with gay rights in the first place.
> ...



I know what you mean. That Michael Vick was a big disappointment.


----------



## The Rabbi (May 11, 2014)

zeke said:


> The Rabbi said:
> 
> 
> > NYcarbineer said:
> ...



I don't think Vick was having sex with his dogs.  He was no model citizen any way you look at it though.


----------



## Seawytch (May 11, 2014)

The Rabbi said:


> NYcarbineer said:
> 
> 
> > Rabbi's post below is an early indicator of the future of mainstream conservatism;  they will eventually pretend they never had a problem with gay rights in the first place.
> ...



True, the GOP never took any kind of official position on it, but a GOP lobbyist tried to get a bill sponsored that would ban gay players from the NFL. 

The NFL isn't "featuring perverts", they're featuring football players...some of whom happen to be gay.


----------



## The Rabbi (May 11, 2014)

Seawytch said:


> The Rabbi said:
> 
> 
> > NYcarbineer said:
> ...



Link?
A guy kissing his gay lover under the auspices of the NFL is a pervert.


----------



## zeke (May 11, 2014)

The Rabbi said:


> zeke said:
> 
> 
> > The Rabbi said:
> ...



I don't think Sam will be having sex with his team mates either. But you never can tell in this crazy world.


----------



## Stephanie (May 11, 2014)

The Rabbi said:


> Seawytch said:
> 
> 
> > The Rabbi said:
> ...



good luck...that sounds like total BS


----------



## PredFan (May 11, 2014)

bucs90 said:


> The GOP lost yet another small battle today.
> 
> The National Football League....the beacon of macho manliness in America, had it's collegiate player draft today.
> 
> ...



Who was fighting against it again?

Yeah nobody. Troll.


----------



## Stephanie (May 11, 2014)

Don't you love these so high and mighty libs..who really believes no libs disagrees with homosexuality and it's only, THE GOP and people in it

isn't that a real frikken hoot


----------



## NoNukes (May 11, 2014)

The Rabbi said:


> NYcarbineer said:
> 
> 
> > Rabbi's post below is an early indicator of the future of mainstream conservatism;  they will eventually pretend they never had a problem with gay rights in the first place.
> ...



You just proved the point that you were attempting to dispute.


----------



## The Rabbi (May 11, 2014)

NoNukes said:


> The Rabbi said:
> 
> 
> > NYcarbineer said:
> ...



No, actually that didnt happen.  But you would need an IQ at least in double digits to understand that.


----------



## Redfish (May 11, 2014)

Who cares?   Why is always the libs that start threads about gays and lesbians?   Why are liberals so obsessed with gay sex?

Why is this news?   Why did the guy have to "come out",  why not just keep his sexual habits to himself?

Here's your answer folks----------------the current gay agenda is not about equality, fairness, or rights.  Its about mandated societal validation of an abnormal lifestyle.  Its about thought control--Orwell saw it coming.


----------



## deltex1 (May 11, 2014)

I am hearing Da Rams will move da SAMs to center...a position he is familiar with on and off the field.


Let's play football...forget the gay shit.....please.


----------



## NoNukes (May 11, 2014)

The Rabbi said:


> NoNukes said:
> 
> 
> > The Rabbi said:
> ...



Yes it did, how does your reading conprehension keep getting worse? There are remedial courses for this.


----------



## NoNukes (May 11, 2014)

Redfish said:


> Who cares?   Why is always the libs that start threads about gays and lesbians?   Why are liberals so obsessed with gay sex?
> 
> Why is this news?   Why did the guy have to "come out",  why not just keep his sexual habits to himself?
> 
> Here's your answer folks----------------the current gay agenda is not about equality, fairness, or rights.  Its about mandated societal validation of an abnormal lifestyle.  Its about thought control--Orwell saw it coming.



You must be kidding. Have you never read Nova Steve?


----------



## Redfish (May 11, 2014)

NoNukes said:


> Redfish said:
> 
> 
> > Who cares?   Why is always the libs that start threads about gays and lesbians?   Why are liberals so obsessed with gay sex?
> ...



have you read 1984?  how about Atlas Shrugged?    Orwell and Rand predicted the lunacy we are seeing today.


----------



## NoNukes (May 11, 2014)

Redfish said:


> NoNukes said:
> 
> 
> > Redfish said:
> ...



I have read all of these, but you are changing the subject.


----------



## zeke (May 11, 2014)

Atlas Shrugged was about a gay football player? No way. 1984 was about gay rights? Are you sure?


----------



## Redfish (May 11, 2014)

zeke said:


> Atlas Shrugged was about a gay football player? No way. 1984 was about gay rights? Are you sure?



liberalism and thought control.  your ignorance is no excuse for your arrogance.


----------



## Redfish (May 11, 2014)

NoNukes said:


> Redfish said:
> 
> 
> > NoNukes said:
> ...



you brought up reading, not me


----------



## Sunni Man (May 11, 2014)

Pres. Obama talked about Michael Sam's "courage" for coming out as gay football player.

I remember when the word "courage" was reserved for Medal of Honor recipients or Firemen who rescued people from burning buildings.

Basically a word used for people who performed heroic acts.

But today, a guy admitting to getting his fudge packed is seen as the epitome "courage".   

Kinda pathetic when you think about it.      ..


----------



## Katzndogz (May 11, 2014)

A mind reader who can read the minds of the entirety of the public at the same time.

Very talented.


----------



## Wildman (May 11, 2014)

bucs90 said:


> The GOP lost yet another small battle today.
> 
> The National Football League....the beacon of macho manliness in America, had it's collegiate player draft today.
> 
> ...



where does the GOP fit in here ? you fucking libertards always speak in terms of generalities, can you prove the GOP in general has a problem ? 

sooooo, from what you say here, i surmise you are saying all the Jackass party demos  are qweers ? love qweers ? sleep with qweers ? i am beginning to believe from what you liberqweers say..., you all  ............ 
 ........ 
"The public"......?? just exactly in your words, whom is the "public" ??

in reality...., why don't you people just fade away, the world would be a whole lot better if the gays, demorats, muslimes and all other similar minded folks had their own planet to live on.


----------



## CrusaderFrank (May 11, 2014)

NYcarbineer said:


> Rabbi's post below is an early indicator of the future of mainstream conservatism;  they will eventually pretend they never had a problem with gay rights in the first place.
> 
> Conservatism always loses in long run, because conservatism is anti-progress, and progress is evolution, and evolution is unstoppable.



That's why you have top re brand socialism as "Progressive" cause it's so awesome and unstoppable


----------



## Wildman (May 11, 2014)

NoNukes said:


> I.P.Freely said:
> 
> 
> > this does not surprise me, I always thought it was a very homo-erotic sport.
> ...


^^^^^^^^ above ^^^^^^^^^^ typing English is not your strong point is it ? 


...............and you are jealous !!  ...........


----------



## deltex1 (May 11, 2014)

Will we see Viagra ads featuring hairless boyfriends driving home after the game...light comes on in the second story bedroom...


----------



## PredFan (May 11, 2014)

Seawytch said:


> The Rabbi said:
> 
> 
> > NYcarbineer said:
> ...



"A GOP lobbyist" so in the liberal "mind", all conservatives took a loss on draft day. Using that logic I can call all liberals ignorant because the liberal OP has problems with logic and reason.


----------



## PredFan (May 11, 2014)

Seems to me there should be a Tight End or Wide Receiver joke here somewhere.


----------



## Avatar4321 (May 11, 2014)

Why wouldn't the public be okay? His choice of sexual partners doesn't at all effect his ability to play football.

Maybe if you didn't stereotype so much, you'd realize your viewpoint isn't an accurate depiction of what's going on in the nation.


----------



## Katzndogz (May 11, 2014)

Avatar4321 said:


> Why wouldn't the public be okay? His choice of sexual partners doesn't at all effect his ability to play football.
> 
> Maybe if you didn't stereotype so much, you'd realize your viewpoint isn't an accurate depiction of what's going on in the nation.



His choice of sexual partners doesn't at all effect his ability to play football.  His choice of sexual partners affects the team's decision to hire a substandard player because of his sexual partners.  

As it was, he almost missed being chosen completely.   Sports is supposed to be a meritocracy, nothing matters except ability to play.   In this case, there is a built in excuse for failure.


----------



## NLT (May 11, 2014)

The guy will end up being a target on the field. Lots of testosterone on a NFL team, he better play smart and keep his mouth shut. How long before he plays the fag card? If he gets cut, this is all we will hear about, not if he was good enough to play for the NFL, but that the faggot got cut because of homophobia.


----------



## NoNukes (May 11, 2014)

Redfish said:


> NoNukes said:
> 
> 
> > Redfish said:
> ...



It went straight over your head.


----------



## PredFan (May 11, 2014)

NoNukes said:


> Redfish said:
> 
> 
> > NoNukes said:
> ...



No dude, you just got owned. Admit it and move on.


----------



## Avatar4321 (May 11, 2014)

Also, what GOP Member was trying to ban this guy from football?


----------



## blackhawk (May 11, 2014)

I recall no one in the GOP commenting on Sam or his NFL draft position seems like someone is trying to make a big deal out of something that never was one. What I do find a bit amusing is so many making a big deal out of someone who was drafted in the 7th round generally speaking players drafted that low don't become Hall of famers or even impact players.


----------



## PredFan (May 11, 2014)

So the NFL just drafted its first openly gay player.

I heard he's a Wide Receiver for the Rams.


----------



## Papageorgio (May 11, 2014)

bucs90 said:


> The GOP lost yet another small battle today.
> 
> The National Football League....the beacon of macho manliness in America, had it's collegiate player draft today.
> 
> ...



Seems that you are the one with the issue. The GOP has said nothing, the only threads about it are from the left, they seem to have issues with it. What is your issue with this that you need it posted again?


Sent from my iPad using an Android.


----------



## tinydancer (May 11, 2014)

I'm glad that this is out front and center. And we are talking about it. Now in sports. I'm as conservative as I can be but when I did the music business I dealt with the best and a huge gay family in Toronto rocks music scene. 

The difference I guess is idiots like the Perez Hilton's of the world who want to out others. I think that wrong. 

So I'm not getting all of this.


----------



## percysunshine (May 11, 2014)

blackhawk said:


> I recall no one in the GOP commenting on Sam or his NFL draft position seems like someone is trying to make a big deal out of something that never was one...



Constructing a strawman argument is pretty much the laziest way to lose a debate.

(btw...why are there no straw women arguments???)


----------



## rightwinger (May 11, 2014)

NLT said:


> The guy will end up being a target on the field. Lots of testosterone on a NFL team, he better play smart and keep his mouth shut. How long before he plays the fag card? If he gets cut, this is all we will hear about, not if he was good enough to play for the NFL, but that the faggot got cut because of homophobia.



Same thing happened when there was one black player on the field


----------



## percysunshine (May 11, 2014)

rightwinger said:


> NLT said:
> 
> 
> > The guy will end up being a target on the field. Lots of testosterone on a NFL team, he better play smart and keep his mouth shut. How long before he plays the fag card? If he gets cut, this is all we will hear about, not if he was good enough to play for the NFL, but that the faggot got cut because of homophobia.
> ...



So you are drafting a new straw man onto your straw team?

.


----------



## TemplarKormac (May 11, 2014)

Hah! As if we place stock in what the NFL does. It won't mean much if he can't hack it in the NFL.


----------



## TemplarKormac (May 11, 2014)

tinydancer said:


> My what a serious asshole you are bucs90 to actually have the balls to put up such a thread.
> 
> I love it when "liberals" make such blanket assumptions. You showed true colors here bucs90.
> 
> Bigot. You are a bigot.



LOL. I think they're still trying to run away from Obamacare or Benghazi. It isn't as if we didn't want him to be drafted though. I hope he does well, but if he doesn't, the joke's on the guy who made this thread.


----------



## Papageorgio (May 11, 2014)

rightwinger said:


> NLT said:
> 
> 
> > The guy will end up being a target on the field. Lots of testosterone on a NFL team, he better play smart and keep his mouth shut. How long before he plays the fag card? If he gets cut, this is all we will hear about, not if he was good enough to play for the NFL, but that the faggot got cut because of homophobia.
> ...



Got a link for that information?


Sent from my iPad using an Android.


----------



## Luddly Neddite (May 11, 2014)

zeke said:


> The Rabbi said:
> 
> 
> > NYcarbineer said:
> ...



And, since money is the real name of the game, he's still playing football. 

Normal people don't care about what adults do in the privacy of their own lives. Only the scared little phobes are scared of gays.


----------



## rightwinger (May 11, 2014)

percysunshine said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > NLT said:
> ...



Not at all. Just commenting on NFL history. 

The NFL is now predominantly black. It was not always that way. Like most sports, the NFL struggled to integrate. The first black players were targeted for punishment. Ask Jim Brown. 
They survived. If Sam is tough enough, he will survive
Unlike Jim Brown, we have instant replays and 24 hour sports networks. If people are taking cheap shots on Sam, they will be called on it


----------



## rightwinger (May 11, 2014)

Papageorgio said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > NLT said:
> ...



Do you want to concentrate on George Prescott Marshall of the Washington Redskins or black players in general?

We can also talk about black college players in the 1950s or the eventual integration of the SEC


----------



## percysunshine (May 11, 2014)

rightwinger said:


> percysunshine said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...



The GOP is part of this how?

You just drafted the straw man, and now you cut him from the team? That was quick.

.


----------



## Katzndogz (May 11, 2014)

rightwinger said:


> percysunshine said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...



If he's another Jonathan Martin he won't last very long.


----------



## tinydancer (May 11, 2014)

rightwinger said:


> NLT said:
> 
> 
> > The guy will end up being a target on the field. Lots of testosterone on a NFL team, he better play smart and keep his mouth shut. How long before he plays the fag card? If he gets cut, this is all we will hear about, not if he was good enough to play for the NFL, but that the faggot got cut because of homophobia.
> ...



I'm not getting this at all. Apparently the dude is awesome on the field. I come from ticats Hamilton and yes I know my football.


----------



## Yurt (May 11, 2014)

bucs90 said:


> The GOP lost yet another small battle today.
> 
> The National Football League....the beacon of macho manliness in America, had it's collegiate player draft today.
> 
> ...



only the gop....lmao....you're such a fucking tool

see prop 8 in CA to know that there are dems who have a problem with gay people

you ignorant fool


----------



## thereisnospoon (May 11, 2014)

bucs90 said:


> The GOP lost yet another small battle today.
> 
> The National Football League....the beacon of macho manliness in America, had it's collegiate player draft today.
> 
> ...


Shame on you for politicizing this..
Quite frankly, most of have already lost the nano second of sleep over this dopey shit over which you libs are kept running to the medicine cabinet for tranquilizers.
One more time....NOBODY CARES...
I had this discussion out on the golf course yesterday. The point was not Sam's choice of sex partner, but rather why gays find it so vitally important to advertise to the world that they are gay.
Gay people are looking for tolerance and normalization in society. Fine. Then why would they find it imperative to reveal their choices..So unnecessary. 
My view. Just go about your business and shut up about it. Your intimate relations are a private matter. Keep them to yourself.
"Only the GOP seems to have a problem with gay people."..
THAT IS BULLSHIT.....On numerous occasions liberals have used sexual orientation as a convenient target for their political adversaries.


----------



## deltex1 (May 11, 2014)

bucs90 said:


> The GOP lost yet another small battle today.
> 
> The National Football League....the beacon of macho manliness in America, had it's collegiate player draft today.
> 
> ...


I'm glad we got a glimpse of his private life...I wonder who will assume the role of husband...and will they name their first born Noah?


----------



## Katzndogz (May 11, 2014)

Yurt said:


> bucs90 said:
> 
> 
> > The GOP lost yet another small battle today.
> ...



Bringing up another good point.   It was black people in California that voted for Prop 8.  They are not the most gay friendly bunch.   Sam has black players to contend with that may not appreciate a gay teammate fucking a white boy.


----------



## thereisnospoon (May 11, 2014)

Jarlaxle said:


> My guess: he's cut before opening day.  Michael Sam is not an NFL-caliber player. (Which is why he was drafted ~250th!)


Getting down to the business of football, I agree.
Sam's performance in teh Combine left a lot ot be desired. 
If anything, Sam is a "project"...If he makes it as an NFL player so be it. He could end up on a practice squad which will at least keep him getting paid.


----------



## thereisnospoon (May 11, 2014)

The Rabbi said:


> I dont recall the GOP taking a position on this.  Anyone?



Nope. Bucs 90 is TRYING to draw people out in order to start an argument.
That's real shitty of him.


----------



## rightwinger (May 11, 2014)

percysunshine said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > percysunshine said:
> ...



I'm sorry....but I fail to see where I mentioned the GOP at all

But if you ask my opinion, I think the GOP is rooting for Sam to fail. They like their gays to be silent and behind the scenes


----------



## thereisnospoon (May 11, 2014)

rightwinger said:


> NYcarbineer said:
> 
> 
> > Rabbi's post below is an early indicator of the future of mainstream conservatism;  they will eventually pretend they never had a problem with gay rights in the first place.
> ...



Go get killed.


----------



## percysunshine (May 11, 2014)

thereisnospoon said:


> Jarlaxle said:
> 
> 
> > My guess: he's cut before opening day.  Michael Sam is not an NFL-caliber player. (Which is why he was drafted ~250th!)
> ...



Tony Romo was never even drafted.

Shit happens.

.


----------



## rightwinger (May 11, 2014)

tinydancer said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > NLT said:
> ...



I am commenting on the position that he will be targeted on the field

Anyone who targets him will pay the price. Each play is analyzed and cheap shots will be lead stories on ESPN

I don't know if Sam will make it. The analysis I saw was ....too slow, to small and too weak

But he is a groundbreaker in saying....Yes, I am gay, deal with it

He will make it easier for gays in the future


----------



## percysunshine (May 11, 2014)

rightwinger said:


> percysunshine said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...



So you are going to hang onto the first straw man. Can't have a straw team without at least one player.

.


----------



## thereisnospoon (May 11, 2014)

Seawytch said:


> The Rabbi said:
> 
> 
> > NYcarbineer said:
> ...



Which GOP lobbyist?
Did such a story ever hit the main stream media?


----------



## Intolerant (May 11, 2014)

Doesn't bother me a bit. I don't watch football.


----------



## RoadVirus (May 11, 2014)

bucs90 said:


> The GOP lost yet another small battle today.
> 
> The National Football League....the beacon of macho manliness in America, had it's collegiate player draft today.
> 
> ...



I had no idea the GOP had any sort of stake in this. Do you have a link or something?


----------



## rightwinger (May 11, 2014)

percysunshine said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > percysunshine said:
> ...



Do elaborate please


----------



## Avatar4321 (May 11, 2014)

Luddly Neddite said:


> zeke said:
> 
> 
> > The Rabbi said:
> ...



And since no one is complaining, it only goes to how no one is scared of gays.


----------



## healthmyths (May 11, 2014)

bucs90 said:


> The GOP lost yet another small battle today.
> 
> The National Football League....the beacon of macho manliness in America, had it's collegiate player draft today.
> 
> ...



The big problem with idiots like you is YOU ASSUME too much!

Log Cabin Republicans is the nations largest Republican organization dedicated to representing gay and lesbian conservatives and allies. For more than 30 years, we have promoted the fight for equality through our state and local chapters, our full-time office in Washington, DC, and our federal and state political action committees.
Log Cabin Republicans


----------



## deltex1 (May 11, 2014)

"He will make it easier for gays in the future"



LIBTARDS are desperate to tell their story about why they never "made it" in America...even if they made it to be president. The most unconfident breed of humans on earth.


----------



## Flopper (May 11, 2014)

Avatar4321 said:


> Also, what GOP Member was trying to ban this guy from football?


A GOP lobbyist wants a bill to bar gay people from playing football.  In the wake of college football star Michael Sams announcement that he was gay, lobbyist Jack Burkman is pushing for Republican lawmakers to sign on to his idea.

Football is a game and the game is called winning. Teams will draft any player regardless of color, nationality, or sexual preference if they think it will improve their chances of winning.  Only a very foolish politician would try to ban gays from professional sports.

GOP Lobbyist Wants to Bar Gays From Playing Football | Alternet


----------



## thereisnospoon (May 11, 2014)

PredFan said:


> Seems to me there should be a Tight End or Wide Receiver joke here somewhere.



Bob Nelson, who did a Young Comedians show on HBO back in the mid 80's did jokes on this very issue.
[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_L6IeH6KeaY]Bob Nelson's Hilarious Football Routine... - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Flopper (May 11, 2014)

NLT said:


> The guy will end up being a target on the field. Lots of testosterone on a NFL team, he better play smart and keep his mouth shut. How long before he plays the fag card? If he gets cut, this is all we will hear about, not if he was good enough to play for the NFL, but that the faggot got cut because of homophobia.


As I recall, Jackie Robinson was a pretty big target until they saw what he could do. Players like owners want players that can win ball games because their career depends on winning games.  Just like other rookies if he doesn't have what it takes, he won't last long


----------



## Missouri_Mike (May 11, 2014)

rightwinger said:


> percysunshine said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...


Is that going to be your cry if he doesn't make the team? As a 7th rounder he has about an 8% chance of making the team as a starter. Being gay doesn't increase those odds but reading some of you people's posts you would think it does. I'm sure Ram fans are much more excited about wins than having a gay player on their team.


----------



## Rocko (May 11, 2014)

Good for him that he's the first gay player drafted. Now hopefully we can move on from this subject. I don't see how conservatives or the GOP have anything to do with this.


----------



## healthmyths (May 11, 2014)

rightwinger said:


> NYcarbineer said:
> 
> 
> > Rabbi's post below is an early indicator of the future of mainstream conservatism;  they will eventually pretend they never had a problem with gay rights in the first place.
> ...



Log Cabin Republicans is the nations largest Republican organization dedicated to representing gay and lesbian conservatives and allies. For more than 30 years, we have promoted the fight for equality through our state and local chapters, our full-time office in Washington, DC, and our federal and state political action committees.
Log Cabin Republicans


----------



## rightwinger (May 11, 2014)

deltex1 said:


> "He will make it easier for gays in the future"
> 
> 
> 
> LIBTARDS are desperate to tell their story about why they never "made it" in America...even if they made it to be president. The most unconfident breed of humans on earth.



Liberals founded this country and have been responsible for every major social advance


----------



## Rocko (May 11, 2014)

rightwinger said:


> deltex1 said:
> 
> 
> > "He will make it easier for gays in the future"
> ...



What a tool you are.


----------



## rightwinger (May 11, 2014)

healthmyths said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > NYcarbineer said:
> ...



Were the Log Cabin Republicans given a prominent role in the 2012 convention?

What is their position on DADT and gay marriage?

How many hold elective office?


----------



## GISMYS (May 11, 2014)

Why ask for early judgment?? why dare another Sodom and Gomorrah ? Another sign of the end days= Evil will be called good and good evil!!!!


----------



## Howey (May 11, 2014)

bucs90 said:


> The GOP lost yet another small battle today.
> 
> The National Football League....the beacon of macho manliness in America, had it's collegiate player draft today.
> 
> ...



I like your post so much I won't fuss about it being the third one on the topic*. Cuz the more the word gets out the better.


Yes, it is a great day for America and equality. And a truly bad day for the ten remaining hypocrites left in America...all of whom happen to post here on USMB.








*I haven't read the posts yet. I'll bet [MENTION=1528]Yurt[/MENTION] did cry, didn't he?


----------



## healthmyths (May 11, 2014)

rightwinger said:


> tinydancer said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...



Just a point here... You think an opposing player will want to hit on Sam??

More importantly how many gays are into sports, specifically the NFL?
First there are At least 5 percent of American men, I estimate, are predominantly attracted to men, 
http://www.nytimes.com/2013/12/08/opinion/sunday/how-many-american-men-are-gay.html?_r=0

That means of the 146,885,000 men  in the United States in 2008 less then 8 million are gay.. leaving 138 million non-gay.
How many many watch NFL ?
Adweek/ Harris Poll the name is accurate as almost two thirds of U.S. adults say they currently watch NFL football (64%), 
including almost three quarters of men (73%) and over half of women (55%).
2/3 of 310 million is 207 million of which 73% or 140 million are males.

So what do you think will happen if 140 million males 95% non-gay decide.. hmmm... I'll just find something else to watch???


----------



## Howey (May 11, 2014)

NYcarbineer said:


> Rabbi's post below is an early indicator of the future of mainstream conservatism;  they will eventually pretend they never had a problem with gay rights in the first place.
> 
> Conservatism always loses in long run, because conservatism is anti-progress, and progress is evolution, and evolution is unstoppable.



Yup. They're going to say "It was all a joke!"


----------



## kaz (May 11, 2014)

bucs90 said:


> The GOP lost yet another small battle today.
> 
> The National Football League....the beacon of macho manliness in America, had it's collegiate player draft today.



This shows how desperate the Democratic party is.  No one gives a rats ass about the gay player except you leftist losers who are self offending.


----------



## kaz (May 11, 2014)

rightwinger said:


> deltex1 said:
> 
> 
> > "He will make it easier for gays in the future"
> ...



Yes, we did, then you authoritarian leftists sole the word and are wrecking the country with it.


----------



## GISMYS (May 11, 2014)

Liberal dems and CNN soooooo happy to see the abomination of sexual perversion flaunted on national TV.  SHAME AND GUILT.


----------



## Plasmaball (May 11, 2014)

tinydancer said:


> My what a serious asshole you are bucs90 to actually have the balls to put up such a thread.
> 
> I love it when "liberals" make such blanket assumptions. You showed true colors here bucs90.
> 
> Bigot. You are a bigot.



Sure this makes sense....if your on heavy drugs


----------



## kaz (May 11, 2014)

Plasmaball said:


> tinydancer said:
> 
> 
> > My what a serious asshole you are bucs90 to actually have the balls to put up such a thread.
> ...



It's the problem with Republicans, isn't it?  They have no ability to recognize that groups of people are diverse and aren't all alike.  Stupid Republicans, they're all the same...


----------



## rightwinger (May 11, 2014)

healthmyths said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > tinydancer said:
> ...



Why would they care what a player does in his personal life?

I watch football because I want to see my beloved Giants win. I really don't care about the players personal lives.


----------



## Stephanie (May 11, 2014)

My children won't be watching ESPN anymore 

as for this so so football player, why the hell are we suppose to care? can someone give us a clue? like the brilliant oh so Tolerant know it all, OP


----------



## Quantum Windbag (May 11, 2014)

bucs90 said:


> The GOP lost yet another small battle today.
> 
> The National Football League....the beacon of macho manliness in America, had it's collegiate player draft today.
> 
> ...



Are you going to scream about homophobia when the Rams cut him before the beginning of the season?  Will you see that as a victory for the GOP?

Seriously dude, grow the fuck up. The guy is a mediocre player that got drafted in the 7th round, that gives him about an 8% chance of making the team if he is really good at football. Unfortunately, the only thing he can really do is rush the passer from the edge. The only way the Rams will keep him is if they have enough roster room to keep a third down rusher, and he proves that he is that guy. Considering that he is actually on the slow side, I don't think he is.


----------



## Rocko (May 11, 2014)

rightwinger said:


> healthmyths said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...



Ha! If you don't care, why are you making this into a big issue?


----------



## Howey (May 11, 2014)

Yurt said:


> only the gop....lmao....you're such a fucking tool
> 
> see prop 8 in CA to know that there are dems who have a problem with gay people
> 
> you ignorant fool



lol...See?



NLT said:


> The guy will end up being a target on the field. Lots of testosterone on a NFL team, he better play smart and keep his mouth shut. How long before he plays the fag card? If he gets cut, this is all we will hear about, not if he was good enough to play for the NFL, but that the faggot got cut because of homophobia.



No, he won't. As much as you want it to happen.



thereisnospoon said:


> Jarlaxle said:
> 
> 
> > My guess: he's cut before opening day.  Michael Sam is not an NFL-caliber player. (Which is why he was drafted ~250th!)
> ...



Do you mean like Tom Brady, who was a 6th round pick; or Shannon Sharpe, a seventh round pick; or Richard Dent, an 8th round pick?

Nah...none of them ever managed to do anything in the NFL.

And...Michael Sam was named the AP's SEC Defensive Player of the Year in 2013 and received the Arthur Ashe Courage Award. 

He was, prior to coming out, a sure 3-5th round draft projectee, so his actions certainly diminished his draft status. But that's moot now, isn't it?

Whether he makes it or not, he's made history as the first openly gay man in the NFL.

Just like Kenny Washington (who signed a contract with - coincidentally - the Rams) to become the first black football player in the league and George Taliaferro, who was the first man drafted by the NFL in 1949.


----------



## Plasmaball (May 11, 2014)

Redfish said:


> zeke said:
> 
> 
> > Atlas Shrugged was about a gay football player? No way. 1984 was about gay rights? Are you sure?
> ...



You are stupid. ..no one side owns this...seriously where do you people come from? They spike the water where you live with lead?


----------



## Plasmaball (May 11, 2014)

Stephanie said:


> My children won't be watching ESPN anymore
> 
> as for this so so football player, why the hell are we suppose to care? can someone give us a clue? like the brilliant oh so Tolerant know it all, OP



Anyone else see what she just did here? Takes a special kind of stupid to it in one post.


----------



## Pop23 (May 11, 2014)

I'm surprised he wasn't drafted by the Packers.


----------



## Flopper (May 11, 2014)

Howey said:


> Yurt said:
> 
> 
> > only the gop....lmao....you're such a fucking tool
> ...


Hall of Famers: 
George Blanda who went in 12th round
Roger Stauback went in the 10th round


----------



## Papageorgio (May 11, 2014)

rightwinger said:


> percysunshine said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...



Another dumb shit, intolerant, bigoted, uninformed post from the wingnutter.


----------



## Howey (May 11, 2014)

Stephanie said:


> My children won't be watching ESPN anymore
> 
> as for this so so football player, why the hell are we suppose to care? can someone give us a clue? like the brilliant oh so Tolerant know it all, OP



Did you hear the story about the preacher's daughter who turned out to be the biggest whore in town, Staph?


Anyone who shields their children from the realities of life is an idiot. That's why bigotry is bred by ignorance.


----------



## Plasmaball (May 11, 2014)

NLT said:


> The guy will end up being a target on the field. Lots of testosterone on a NFL team, he better play smart and keep his mouth shut. How long before he plays the fag card? If he gets cut, this is all we will hear about, not if he was good enough to play for the NFL, but that the faggot got cut because of homophobia.



Um you realize there a ton of gays playing in the NFL right?


----------



## Papageorgio (May 11, 2014)

Howey said:


> Yurt said:
> 
> 
> > only the gop....lmao....you're such a fucking tool
> ...



Sorry but it isn't even close, a black man breaking into the NFL was much tougher than Sam. To compare the two isn't even comparable.


Sent from my iPad using an Android.


----------



## Quantum Windbag (May 11, 2014)

Howey said:


> Yurt said:
> 
> 
> > only the gop....lmao....you're such a fucking tool
> ...



What did he do in 2012?


----------



## Quantum Windbag (May 11, 2014)

Flopper said:


> Howey said:
> 
> 
> > Yurt said:
> ...



Why does everyone think that pointing to the exceptions is going to make this guy a standout?


----------



## Quantum Windbag (May 11, 2014)

Plasmaball said:


> NLT said:
> 
> 
> > The guy will end up being a target on the field. Lots of testosterone on a NFL team, he better play smart and keep his mouth shut. How long before he plays the fag card? If he gets cut, this is all we will hear about, not if he was good enough to play for the NFL, but that the faggot got cut because of homophobia.
> ...



A ton by weight? Given the average weight of an NFL player that would mean there are 8 homosexuals playing in the NFL.


----------



## Missouri_Mike (May 11, 2014)

Flopper said:


> Howey said:
> 
> 
> > Yurt said:
> ...



Staubach was selected in the tenth because he had to finish his Navy career and wouldn't be able to actually join the team for five years at age 27. It was a risk.


----------



## Iceweasel (May 11, 2014)

I guess the GOP is going to have to find a way to get along without their gay black football player. Maybe they could draft another one, gotta be more out there.


----------



## deltex1 (May 11, 2014)

bucs90 said:


> The GOP lost yet another small battle today.
> 
> The National Football League....the beacon of macho manliness in America, had it's collegiate player draft today.
> 
> ...





Plasmaball said:


> NLT said:
> 
> 
> > The guy will end up being a target on the field. Lots of testosterone on a NFL team, he better play smart and keep his mouth shut. How long before he plays the fag card? If he gets cut, this is all we will hear about, not if he was good enough to play for the NFL, but that the faggot got cut because of homophobia.
> ...



How do you know that...you weigh them after you blow them?


----------



## Quantum Windbag (May 11, 2014)

AzMike said:


> Flopper said:
> 
> 
> > Howey said:
> ...



Yeah, most QBs were out of the game by that age back then.


----------



## rightwinger (May 11, 2014)

Rocko said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > healthmyths said:
> ...



I didn't start the thread


----------



## rightwinger (May 11, 2014)

Papageorgio said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > percysunshine said:
> ...



Maybe you can enlighten me

Where have Republicans been advocates for gay rights?


----------



## GISMYS (May 11, 2014)

Do you really want to waste your time watching sick minded sexual perverts playing  or doing anything?????????????? NOT ME!!! NO THANKS!


----------



## deltex1 (May 11, 2014)

Coming soon to the national anthem...


Russia slams Eurovision winner Conchita Wurst as politician brands it 'the end of Europe' - Mirror Online


----------



## Iceweasel (May 11, 2014)

The bearded freak will probably be the next Super Bowl entertainer.


----------



## Papageorgio (May 11, 2014)

rightwinger said:


> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...



Maybe you can enlighten me, where have Republicans come out and said they were rooting for Sam to fail? You made the accusation, back it up.




Sent from my iPad using an Android.


----------



## bucs90 (May 12, 2014)

Just as expected, right wingers completely missed the point.

Did any sitting Republican candidate make a comment about Michael Sam? 

Nope. Didn't need to. By their past actions, they've painted their party as being anti-gay, fair or not, that's the corner they put themselves in.

So now, anytime something happens that is a new step in gay rights, the GOP will be perceived as being against it.


----------



## TemplarKormac (May 12, 2014)

bucs90 said:


> Just as expected, right wingers completely missed the point.
> 
> Did any sitting Republican candidate make a comment about Michael Sam?
> 
> ...



Yeah, we missed the point, because there is no point. All we know is that you tried to bait us into a frenzy. You failed. Who cares? He's a gay football player. Nobody cares. Do we not want him to be a football player because he's gay? Heck no. 

Please, don't try to psychoanalyze us. Nobody commented on Sam because nobody cared. His skills on the field will have to do the talking from now on, not his sexual affiliation.


----------



## Papageorgio (May 12, 2014)

bucs90 said:


> Just as expected, right wingers completely missed the point.
> 
> Did any sitting Republican candidate make a comment about Michael Sam?
> 
> ...



No point, just a dumb shit trying to save face because his thread went so wrong on him. 

   


Sent from my iPad using an Android.


----------



## Papageorgio (May 12, 2014)

TemplarKormac said:


> bucs90 said:
> 
> 
> > Just as expected, right wingers completely missed the point.
> ...



Buc's just thinks he is a hot guy and wishes he was the boyfriend, nothing but Buc's jealousy or he is stupid, one of the two. Just don't know which.


Sent from my iPad using an Android.


----------



## Stephanie (May 12, 2014)

Is there anyone the left/liberal/Democrat/progressives WON'T USE for their hateful warfare on the people in this country?

This thread is prime example

At least this guy is alive....Newtown they're still dancing on their graves for their political Agenda

sick and sickening

who gives a shit about some dumb football player...the Majority of the people in this country is worrying OVER JOBS, survival under this regimes economy, gas prices hitting $3.50 again, etc etc

You lowlifes will crawl as low as any snake


----------



## Seawytch (May 12, 2014)

The Rabbi said:


> Seawytch said:
> 
> 
> > The Rabbi said:
> ...



Lobbyist drafts bill to ban gays from NFL

How does one kiss under the auspices of the NFL? The big ol kiss cam got 'em? 

Most people don't find it "perverted" anymore to see two guys kissing. You're a dying minority, thankfully.


----------



## Iceweasel (May 12, 2014)

bucs90 said:


> Just as expected, right wingers completely missed the point.
> 
> Did any sitting Republican candidate make a comment about Michael Sam?
> 
> ...


No one commented on it so that proves they are anti-gay? You proved you are anti-thought.


----------



## Stephanie (May 12, 2014)

Iceweasel said:


> bucs90 said:
> 
> 
> > Just as expected, right wingers completely missed the point.
> ...



it seems he's become nothing more but a shit stirring troll/sheep


----------



## natstew (May 12, 2014)

Sam is not the first openly queer football player.

it was common knowledge that Dallas Cowboy's Quarterback Danny White was queer.
Difference is, Sam is a militant, in your face pervert and Danny White just lived his life like the rest of humanity does. 
It's you hateful, evil, despicable, Libtards who are making an issue about it.


----------



## natstew (May 12, 2014)

Obama calls Sam, a 250th draft choice to congratulate him and is silent on 40 Veterans dying of neglect in HIS VA.

That's because Obama is an anti American queer.


----------



## Papageorgio (May 12, 2014)

natstew said:


> Obama calls Sam, a 250th draft choice to congratulate him and is silent on 40 Veterans dying of neglect in HIS VA.
> 
> That's because Obama is an anti American queer.



You know, Sam could have been his son.


----------



## Quantum Windbag (May 12, 2014)

bucs90 said:


> Just as expected, right wingers completely missed the point.
> 
> Did any sitting Republican candidate make a comment about Michael Sam?
> 
> ...



Why would they? He was picked 249th in the draft, unless you are related to him, or obsessed with his sex life, there is no reason to even think about him.

Just curious, are you related to him?


----------



## RKMBrown (May 12, 2014)

bucs90 said:


> The GOP lost yet another small battle today.
> 
> The National Football League....the beacon of macho manliness in America, had it's collegiate player draft today.
> 
> ...



Not all conservatives/republicans have a problem with gay people.  But I do have a problem with ass holes like you that broad stroke an entire group as being homophobic or racist.


----------



## GISMYS (May 12, 2014)

Why dare judgment??Is this the NFL WE WANT????????????Fathers and young sons WATCHING the NFL draft program on national TV saw sam kissing his little white boyfriend on national TV = pretty sick stuff to explain to your 10 year old son===just say its a SICK,SICK world we now live in Jonniee!!!! SICK


----------



## RKMBrown (May 12, 2014)

GISMYS said:


> Why dare judgment??Is this the NFL WE WANT????????????Fathers and young sons WATCHING the NFL draft program on national TV saw sam kissing his little white boyfriend on national TV = pretty sick stuff to explain to your 10 year old son===just say its a SICK,SICK world we now live in Jonniee!!!! SICK



What is it with puritans who think every touch or shown bare body is a part of some sex act?


----------



## GISMYS (May 12, 2014)

The people of Sodom and Gomorrah paid a very high price for their choice to live in sick minded abomination of sexaul perversion must you pay the same price??


----------



## rightwinger (May 12, 2014)

GISMYS said:


> The people of Sodom and Gomorrah paid a very high price for their choice to live in sick minded abomination of sexaul perversion must you pay the same price??



Will God destroy the NFL?


----------



## GISMYS (May 12, 2014)

rightwinger said:


> GISMYS said:
> 
> 
> > The people of Sodom and Gomorrah paid a very high price for their choice to live in sick minded abomination of sexaul perversion must you pay the same price??
> ...



The NFL is destroying it's self.


----------



## WinterBorn (May 12, 2014)

GISMYS said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > GISMYS said:
> ...



Destroying itself?   LMAO!!   I guess if you consider generating $25 billion in revenues destruction, you might be right.

The NFL is fine.  There were 111.5 million viewers for this year's Super Bowl.  One gay linebacker won't change that.

But it might show that your use of religious beliefs to foster hatred is a failure.


----------



## WinterBorn (May 12, 2014)

GISMYS said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > GISMYS said:
> ...



I find it amusing that you apparently have no problem with the murderers, wife-beaters, animal abusers, and drug users that populate the NFL.  But one openly gay player sends you into spasms.

lol

I would call that very telling.


----------



## RKMBrown (May 12, 2014)

GISMYS said:


> The people of Sodom and Gomorrah paid a very high price for their choice to live in sick minded abomination of sexaul perversion must you pay the same price??



There is a marked difference between the ancient stories of Sodom and Gomorrah, and two adults sharing a consensual relationship. 

In my eyes, people who pervert the word of god, people who throw stones at people they call sinners based on some odd ass law written thousands of years ago... well I don't think they are doing what Jesus taught them that's for dang sure.


----------



## GISMYS (May 12, 2014)

This is GOD'S  Word on sexual perversion===God let go of them and let them do all these evil things, so that even their women turned against God&#8217;s natural plan for them and indulged in sex sin with each other. 27 And the men, instead of having normal sex relationships with women, burned with lust for each other, men doing shameful things with other men and, as a result, getting paid within their own souls with the penalty they so richly deserved.

28 So it was that when they gave God up and would not even acknowledge him, God gave them up.  Romans 1:26-32== Don&#8217;t you know that those doing such things have no share in the Kingdom of God? Don&#8217;t fool yourselves. Those who live immoral lives, who are idol worshipers, adulterers or homosexuals&#8212;will have no share in his Kingdom. There was a time when some of you were just like that but now your sins are washed away, and you are set apart for God; and he has accepted you because of what the Lord Jesus Christ and the Spirit of our God have done for you.
1 corinthians 6:9


----------



## WinterBorn (May 12, 2014)

RKMBrown said:


> GISMYS said:
> 
> 
> > The people of Sodom and Gomorrah paid a very high price for their choice to live in sick minded abomination of sexaul perversion must you pay the same price??
> ...



Well said.   When the hate-mongers start ranting about someone else going to hell, I always wonder if they will be driving the bus.


----------



## GISMYS (May 12, 2014)

WinterBorn said:


> RKMBrown said:
> 
> 
> > GISMYS said:
> ...



I POSTED GOD'S  WORD not my word or opinion===God let go of them and let them do all these evil things, so that even their women turned against Gods natural plan for them and indulged in sex sin with each other. 27 And the men, instead of having normal sex relationships with women, burned with lust for each other, men doing shameful things with other men and, as a result, getting paid within their own souls with the penalty they so richly deserved.

28 So it was that when they gave God up and would not even acknowledge him, God gave them up.  Romans 1:26-32== Dont you know that those doing such things have no share in the Kingdom of God? Dont fool yourselves. Those who live immoral lives, who are idol worshipers, adulterers or homosexualswill have no share in his Kingdom. There was a time when some of you were just like that but now your sins are washed away, and you are set apart for God; and he has accepted you because of what the Lord Jesus Christ and the Spirit of our God have done for you.
1 corinthians 6:9 ==If a man lies with a male as he lies with a woman, both of them have committed an abomination. They shall surely be put to death. Their blood shall be upon them. leviticus 20:13


----------



## RKMBrown (May 12, 2014)

GISMYS said:


> This is GOD'S  Word on sexual perversion===God let go of them and let them do all these evil things, so that even their women turned against God&#8217;s natural plan for them and indulged in sex sin with each other. 27 And the men, instead of having normal sex relationships with women, burned with lust for each other, men doing shameful things with other men and, as a result, getting paid within their own souls with the penalty they so richly deserved.
> 
> 28 So it was that when they gave God up and would not even acknowledge him, God gave them up.  Romans 1:26-32== Don&#8217;t you know that those doing such things have no share in the Kingdom of God? Don&#8217;t fool yourselves. Those who live immoral lives, who are idol worshipers, adulterers or homosexuals&#8212;will have no share in his Kingdom. There was a time when some of you were just like that but now your sins are washed away, and you are set apart for God; and he has accepted you because of what the Lord Jesus Christ and the Spirit of our God have done for you.
> 1 corinthians 6:9



&#8220;Those who sanctify and purify themselves to go into the gardens, following one in the midst, eating pig's flesh and the abomination and mice, shall come to an end together, declares the Lord. Isaiah 66:17 

And the Lord spoke to Moses and Aaron, saying to them, &#8220;Speak to the people of Israel, saying, These are the living things that you may eat among all the animals that are on the earth. Whatever parts the hoof and is cloven-footed and chews the cud, among the animals, you may eat. Nevertheless, among those that chew the cud or part the hoof, you shall not eat these: The camel, because it chews the cud but does not part the hoof, is unclean to you. And the rock badger, because it chews the cud but does not part the hoof, is unclean to you. Leviticus 11:1-47 


&#8220;You are the sons of the Lord your God. You shall not cut yourselves or make any baldness on your foreheads for the dead. For you are a people holy to the Lord your God, and the Lord has chosen you to be a people for his treasured possession, out of all the peoples who are on the face of the earth. &#8220;You shall not eat any abomination. These are the animals you may eat: the ox, the sheep, the goat, the deer, the gazelle, the roebuck, the wild goat, the ibex, the antelope, and the mountain sheep. Deuteronomy 14:1-29 


One person believes he may eat anything, while the weak person eats only vegetables. Let not the one who eats despise the one who abstains, and let not the one who abstains pass judgment on the one who eats, for God has welcomed him. Romans 14:2-3

Note the disconnects...

My point is the earlier humans did not know why things caused disease, they only knew to avoid them and thus assumed things that caused harm to people were in fact against gods laws.  Now we know why pigs need to be cooked more.  Now we know how diseases spread.  Now we have more information than they had 2 thousand years ago.


----------



## GISMYS (May 12, 2014)

RKMBrown said:


> GISMYS said:
> 
> 
> > This is GOD'S  Word on sexual perversion===God let go of them and let them do all these evil things, so that even their women turned against Gods natural plan for them and indulged in sex sin with each other. 27 And the men, instead of having normal sex relationships with women, burned with lust for each other, men doing shameful things with other men and, as a result, getting paid within their own souls with the penalty they so richly deserved.
> ...



WHY SHOW YOUR IGNORANCE????? diet laws given to Old testment JEWS has nothing to do with GOD'S laws to all mankind about the abomination of sexual perversion! tru to think!


----------



## WinterBorn (May 12, 2014)

GISMYS said:


> RKMBrown said:
> 
> 
> > GISMYS said:
> ...



Yeah yeah yeah, we get it.  You are angry ans hateful.

Now try to talk about sports and take your mythology somewhere else.


----------



## RKMBrown (May 12, 2014)

GISMYS said:


> RKMBrown said:
> 
> 
> > GISMYS said:
> ...



How dare you slight gods laws that made eating crispy bacon an abomination. Who are you to judge which laws to follow and which to use as stones against your brothers face as you spit and urinate on these consenting adults who have entered into a monogamous relationship?


----------



## Howey (May 12, 2014)

RKMBrown said:


> GISMYS said:
> 
> 
> > RKMBrown said:
> ...



Grilled Cheezus!


----------

